# Straps



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out what the best thing to do with excess strap after you have secured your quad to the trailer. Went riding and couldn't keep the excess strap from flapping in the wind, sorry if this is a waste of time but I can't figure out a good and fast way of doing it


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

take the excess and make a knot around ur strap thats holding the bike


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if thats all u use them for cut off the excess , thats what i do


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mclovin said:


> take the excess and make a knot around ur strap thats holding the bike


That's what I do...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

If you let it flap in the wind people think something is gona fall out and stay off you tailgate. HAHA I tie it to the strap or put the extra under the part of the strap thats pressed against the bike. Either way works.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I roll it up and tape around it w/ electrical tape. Leave it like that. Always ready & perfect length for your bike. But the slack is there if you need to un roll it. I would never cut my straps. Dern things cost too much. Plus if you need them and they are cut then you're screwed.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I roll it up and tape around it w/ electrical tape. Leave it like that. Always ready & perfect length for your bike. But the slack is there if you need to un roll it. I would never cut my straps. Dern things cost too much. Plus if you need them and they are cut then you're screwed.


Sounds like a winner to me. I know I don't feel like cutting a $20 strap.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is my favorite knot for the excess. Usually lace the extra across the racks then tie it off.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i usually have alot of excess left over, so i run it through the loop on the trailer then back up to the quad once or twice, then tie it off.. i've had the ratchet strap come loose but the excess knot i tied saved it. lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I roll it up and tape around it w/ electrical tape. Leave it like that. Always ready & perfect length for your bike. But the slack is there if you need to un roll it. I would never cut my straps. Dern things cost too much. Plus if you need them and they are cut then you're screwed.


I was kinda thinkin the same thing except with zipper ties...that way in the heat they wouldnt be all sticky


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I wrap it back and forth then velcro it to one of the straps.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Big D said:


> I wrap it back and forth then velcro it to one of the straps.



Very clean


----------

